# Hi bin neu xD



## Jadekiller (4. August 2007)

also bin neu bei buffed und wollt ma fragen wo man mit lvl 40 troll schama gut kupfererz abbauen kann xD

hab das nur angenommen und wollt ma skillen naja 

also wo finde ich viel:
Silbererzvorkommen
Kupfererzvorkommen?


wäre nett wenn ihr mir sagen könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja BUFFED OWNED ALL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder so^^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HerrkaNe (4. August 2007)

Jadekiller schrieb:


> also bin neu bei buffed und wollt ma fragen wo man mit lvl 40 troll schama gut kupfererz abbauen kann xD
> 
> hab das nur angenommen und wollt ma skillen naja
> 
> ...




Kupfer gibt es viel in Durotar
auch brachland ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Jadekiller (4. August 2007)

und wo im brachland?


----------



## Ysaak (5. August 2007)

Überall, einfach Mineraliensuche anmachen und mit dem Mount durchs Brachland reiten, meistens sind sie in Höhlen und Gebirgen besonders oft vorhanden.


----------



## K0l0ss (5. August 2007)

Jo, eingentlich haben meine Vorschreiber alles gesagt.

Für weitere Erze kannst ja mal hier reingucken:http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=9376


----------



## 73chn1x (5. August 2007)

Das is doch leicht du machst Mineraliensuche an setzt dich  auf dien MOUNT reitest einwenig in der welt herum (Durotar,Brachland) Gehst mal in ein paar höhlen und schon haste MINERALIEN das is doch nich so schwer is wie mit Kräuterkunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyMi (16. August 2007)

Habt ihr auch bedacht das er TROLL Schamane ist UND neu!!!, mit seinen klobigen neuen Füßen kann man schonmal über den ein oder anderen alten Stein fallen. Da deine Füße prädestiniert zum schwimmen sind würd ich dir die Bucht von Stranglethorn bzw. BootyBay empfehlen.

Edith: Hi bin alt. Also nehmt gefälligst rücksicht!


----------

